# VK - Battlestar Mini, Cyclon TC 218, Green Tank & More



## Gizmo (5/1/18)

New Arrivals:
Ice Monster Melon
Ice Monster Mangerine
Smoant Cyclone TC 218
GeekVape Gbox Squonker Silver
GeekVape Flask 30ML
Digiflavor Mesh Wire in Ni80 & SS316
Carrys Green Tank
Carrys Green Tank Coils
BattleStar Mini Mod
PilotVape Tournament Coils
Laismo Spider 
iJoy Elite PS2170 (RESTOCK)
MT Pods (RESTOCK)
GT2 Coils (RESTOCK)

https://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html


----------

